# Somebody check this hoo-hoo and give me an opinion...



## GrowURown (Mar 3, 2011)

PLEASE! I found the hoo-hoo threads, and since we have one goat whom is questionable (maybe preggo...may not be preggo....) I sat in the horse trailer (their safe bed until we get more electric fence strung) this morning for a while until I got these hoo-hoo shots.....They were all ticked off at not being let out sooner, and less than happy about the presence of the camera phone - and EVEN less happy about me sneaking behind them with it!

I stared at hoo-hoo's for ever! and I can't tell....so here's another one for the experts 









Now this one we know has to be pregnant.....supposedly due late Feb/early March...any ideas on when she will pop? Because it's looking close to us, but then again, we don't know much....









Opinions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

first doe: I'm gonna say she is open(not preggers)

second doe: I'm gonna give my estimation of... 2 weeks(doesn't appear as her belly has "dropped") before she pops with a minimum of twins... her kid side(right) looks bigger than a single.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with livenwright.

Belly isn't very low looking on the pregnant doe, 2 or 3 more weeks, but sometimes young does have more support from stronger muscles and don't drop as soon as older does. 

How long was the buck in with them?

If the latest they could be due is middle of March, the top doe is open, but if it could be 2 or 3 more months, Maybe she is pregnant, but it is a while still.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 4, 2011)

Let me rephrase myself....the latest they were REPORTED to be due is the beginning of March, but honestly, that's why I asked for an opinion....I trust that source about half as far as that pregnant doe can jump! A lot was REPORTED to us that has come to light as being untrue as the story has unfolded - hence the reason I asked.

We have no earthly clue what the status was at their sellers place as far as bucks and does go...don't even know if it was another goat that "did the deed" or possibly an elephant....

That's why is was wondering if poochie hoochie pics would give some answers on the status of the gold doe...or at least an educated guess really.  Her gut in general is starting to look a little rounder and fuller to me than it was, but that could be just me and my imagination - she still hates to be touched too much, everytime we start making friends I have to do something else "horrible" (like hoof trimming, and louse dusting) and then she hates me again for a while...so I haven't really tried feeling on her too much...

I really am hoping that she is "open" (see, I'm using my big boy goat terms  )  I think we have enough to deal with where the smaller doe is concerned - and with her I am hoping it's a whole tiny little herd in there and not one GIANT baby!  I'm worried some that they were run with some huge overgrown full sized buck and not a dwarf/pygmy thing like they are and she's going to have a baby elephant!  Hearing votes of 2 - 3 more weeks makes me wonder how big she will get and if she will be able to pop anything out....See how HUGE she looks when she lays down! That can't possibly be comfortable!  She was stretching A LOT yesterday (or maybe just trying to itch off lice after I dusted them with Python) LOTS and LOTS of stretching and happy little tail wagging I hadn't seen her do before...so IDK...I hope she goes soon though for her sake more than anything!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

The reason why we are thinking 2-3 more weeks is the fact that it doesn't appear as though she has dropped. Meaning that instead of a round barrel, she would have sunken in sides with a large drooping belly. 

The stretching is a normal late pregnancy thing. They stretch to get the kids off of an uncomfortable spot, and relieve some pressure. 

The tail wagging(flagging) is more than likely just a hormonal thing... hormones making her body act as though she was in heat, though she is CLEARLY preggers.

Everything you are going through with your doe, I went through with mine just a couple weeks ago. There is no need to worry.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 4, 2011)

THANK YOU!  It's just so frustrating to have so little honest background info...you  know if the kid had just told everyone concerned "Hey, I'm not sure what's going on here, but the possibility is this..." things would be SO much easier on everyone if a little honesty had been involved!      It's worse waiting on baby goats to come than chickens to hatch!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Mar 5, 2011)

post in the birthing topic...more helpers availble there


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't say when I look at her she looks any bigger than many goats I have seen 3 or 4 weeks before they are due. They can get quite uncomfortable looking. but with that said, it would be concerning wondering what size buck she was bred to. I would have a good vet on hand, just incase.

Here is a link to a couple pictures of one of my does that got huge. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8724

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7986

Here is someone elses doe due soon:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8909

Some of then can look like they can't figure out where to lay their legs or how to even lay down, they get sooo big.  Looks like if you poked them with a pin they would blast off like a balloon with a small hole in it.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 5, 2011)

ALEXthegoat said:
			
		

> post in the birthing topic...more helpers availble there


I would have, but we were mostly curious about the one we don't know about, that's why I started here...mostly I worry for the little gal...but I'm wondering about the other because, well, we can't tell.  is she bred? or not? I'm hoping or not is the answer, but, yeah, that's why it's here...sorry, next time I promise I will try for the right section   It seems everything about these goats just confuses me these days!  Such tiny things to cause me such confusion too!


ETA: OH! Bright idea!  Can't I ask someone to move this there? How would I do so?  I'm such a loser - wife tells me so often these days - someone help the loser figure this out!


----------

